# ¿Como es una instalacion con neutro común?



## Reivan85 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tengo entendido k en una instalacion con neutro comun no hay conductor de tierra, el neutro hace las dos funciones. ¿Estoy en lo correcto? ¿En éste caso el neutro se conecta a la red de tierras o a la red exterior de suministro? .. ¿Es posible k la red exterior de suministro no tenga neutro y la red interior de usuario si lo tenga? ¿Dónde se conecta el neutro de la red interior en este caso?.. un saludo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2012)

Hasta donde yo sé, el neutro es neutro y la tierra es tierra, si los unís te van a denunciar por fraude y robo a la empresa de energía.

El tema también está en el offset entre neutro y la tierra fisica real...

suele haber una tensión entre el neutro y la tierra, de unos 12V, pero puede llegar a más que eso y unirlos puede generar un pequeño problemillo


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2012)

Primero sería interesante que repares tu teclado, te salen "k" en lugar de "que"
En ese tipo de instalaciones el neutro y la tierra son el mismo conductor. Para que la instalación sea segura es imprescindible garantizar una tensión de neutro/tierra muy baja. No estoy muy puesto en estas instalaciones, juraría que no son legales en España. Nunca he visto ninguna, solo he oído "en Alemania hay"

En la red de suministro en BT siempre hay netro


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2012)

esta mezclando la chancha y el jamon.

una instalacion con neutro comun es cuando  mandas varios circuitos vivos y solo un neutro comun.
desde el tablero.
para ahorrar cables.

es similar a cuando haces un circuito con 5 teclas para prender 5 lamparas en forma independiente.
mandas 5 vivos y un neutro comun .
se entiende ??? 

pues bien, he visto en locales que hacen asi:
ponen llaves termicas en el tablero UNIPOLARES y mandan varios circuitos , o sea solo un cable por circuito , el vivo deberia ser 
y un neutro comun para todo .

esas cosas que se ven por ahi................ no lo criticare, solo digo que da para sus problemillas.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 21, 2012)

Amigo, busca informacion sobre cableado de neutro a tierra, deberas optar obviamente segun sea el sistema permitido en tu region, existen al menos 3 sistemas como TN, TN-S y TN-C.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 21, 2012)

1 -- en españa por lo que se si se usa tierra y el neutro no esta unido.

2 -- si tenes que hacer un trabajo y tenes semejantes dudas te aconsejo que muerdas lo que puedas tragar bien y mas con un tema de este tipo , por varios motivos:
a -- la seguridad y el riesgo en que te metees
b ----- el gremio es bastante jodido para ayudar, incluso para saber, cada uno te dice lo que "cree" .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- en españa por lo que se si se usa tierra y el neutro no esta unido.
> 
> 2 -- si tenes que hacer un trabajo y tenes semejantes dudas te aconsejo que muerdas lo que puedas tragar bien y mas con un tema de este tipo , por varios motivos:
> a -- la seguridad y el riesgo en que te metees
> b ----- el gremio es bastante jodido para ayudar, incluso para saber, cada uno te dice lo que "cree" .


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- en españa por lo que se si se usa tierra y el neutro no esta unido.(...).



Así es.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 22, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Nunca he visto ninguna, solo he oído "en Alemania hay"



Alemanes locos


----------



## Bryann (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola!
La tierra física jamás deberá conectarse a la barra de neutro, puesto que en caso de un corto en un equipo tenderá a irse por la tierra física y este a su ves pasará por la barra de neutro, afectando a todos los circuitos conectados ahí. Lo ideal es, aterrizar el centro de carga con varilla de tierra exclusiva para él, osea que, deberán estar por separado tanto la barra de neutro como la de tierra fisica! Recuerden que, la varilla de tierra que se instala en la base de medición (medidor) es unicamente para la protección de la misma. Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 12, 2013)

Pues para su info aca en Colombia las conexiones usan 4 lineas  1 neutro comun y 3 fases (120Vac C/U) , los equipos comunes trabajan con 1 fase y el neutro  (120Vac), algunos con solo 2 fase y otros con 3 fases, por norma en el tablero de distribucion se debe UNIR el neutro que viene desde el trafo de la calle con la tierra del tablero o chasis, el neutro llega como un cable NEGRO y la tierra como un cable desnudo hasta el chasis, se unen con alambre VERDE, conclusion si se unen, ahora lo del corto que habla Bryann me parece que no conoce el concepto del corto, no veo porque un CORTO afecte otros equipos conectados a una RED, chauuuuuuu


----------



## Bryann (Jun 12, 2013)

Talvez no me expliqué, el problema pudiese ser causado por una inducción indeseable, mala operación, etc. Estamos de acuerdo que lo que mencioné se trata de una instalación interior, tierra es tierra y neutro es nuetro. Acá en México el código de colores es diferente que en tu país, para las fases utlizamos: Negro, Rojo...para neutro Blanco. Además, los centros de carga de buena de calidad traen 2 barras independientes para neutro y tierra y no están puenteadas. No sé, ya sería al criterio de cada quien. Saluditos!!


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 12, 2013)

aca en mexico, se usa dos fases y neutro para 220 volts y fase y neutro para 110 (127) volts, pero lo mas comun es ver la jabalina puesta al borne del neutro







aqui se ve como el neutro no esta aislado, del gabinete


----------



## fernandob (Jun 12, 2013)

que cosa no ?? 
nunca lo pensaron ?? 

en un pais se supone que segun lo decidido por lso ingenieros lo mas seguro es tal configuracion, las demas son imperdonablemente malas .

pero en otro pais la configuracion buena y correcta es otra y las demas, bueno.........idem.

que sera lo imperdonable ??? la conexion por ser peligrosa ?? o que el tecnico desobedezca la desicion que tomaron los ingenieros que armaron esa norma ????



yo escuche mucho , de aca y de alla , la gente habla, los tecnicos, pero ..... de verdad decirme  POR QUE ???? .......solo gansadas escucho .


----------



## Melghost (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola.

En España, el cable de tierra y el de neutro SÍ están conectados, pero sólo en puntos muy determinados de la instalación exterior, en los transformadores y generadores. Si observamos con un voltímetro la tensión entre fase y tierra nos dará del orden de 220V, pero si medimos entre neutro y tierra nos dará poca tensión, entre 0 y 50V por ejemplo (la tensión debida a desequilibrios entre fases).

Este es precisamente el truco que utilizo para distinguir la fase del neutro en instalaciones antiguas, cuando dudo que el color de los cables sea el correcto.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 12, 2013)

Melghost dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> En España, el cable de tierra y el de neutro SÍ están conectados, pero sólo en puntos muy determinados de la instalación exterior, en los transformadores y generadores..........



Totalmente erróneo compañero. Son totalmente independientes.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2013)

Electronec dijo:


> Totalmente erróneo compañero. Son totalmente independientes.
> 
> Saludos.



Totalmente erróneo, lo anterior era cierto.


----------



## Antonio929 (Jun 13, 2013)

En España, para la distribucion en Alta y Media tension el neutro y la tierra van unidos (sistema TT) cada x metros (suelen estar cada 3 o 4 postes), y también se conecta en los centro de transformación y en los de distribución. Pero en el caso de las instalaciones interiores en baja tensión, el Reglamento electrotécnico de baja tensión permite utilizar distintos tipos de distribución. En las ITC (instrucción técnica complementaria) lo explican bastante bien:

http://www.f2i2.net/Documentos/PuntoInfoLSI/rbt/ITC_BT_08.pdf
http://www.f2i2.net/Documentos/PuntoInfoLSI/rbt/ITC_BT_24.pdf

Aqui estan todas:
http://www.f2i2.net/legislacionseguridadindustrial/rebt_itcs.aspx

Hasta el centro de transformación de abonado, neutro y tierra estan unidos (TT), a partir de ahí, se escoge segun las necesidades.

Según cuentas parece que tienes un sistema de distribución interior tipo TN-S o TN-S-C, y para el neutro y la tierra se utiliza un solo conductor (de un grosor mínimo determinado), pero no es el que normalmente se utiliza. Tendrias que conectar el neutro a la red de suministro, en todo caso tendrá que cumplir los requisitos que marca el REBT.

Tambien existe un caso especial en el que se conecta el abonado directamente a la red de distribución (IT), que a diferencia de los otros, no se distribuye el neutro y el abonado lo conecta directamente a tierra, por lo que tendrías que llevarlo a tierra, pero si estás conectado a un centro de distribución, supongo que no será tu caso.
mejor que leas las ITCs


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 13, 2013)

como diria Fidel......"que cosa ma rara caballero!!!!!!"


----------



## Electronec (Jun 13, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Totalmente erróneo, lo anterior era cierto.



Según me enseñaron, en un centro de transformación, existen dos lazos equipontenciales, uno para tierra de errajes del CT, y otro separado X metros, para el neutro del trafo, el cual será el neutro de suministro.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2013)

Siguen siendo tierra ambos aunque no la misma tierra.
Es lógico que sean diferentes; si por un accidente una de las líneas de alta toca las protecciones metálicas, si fuese solo una tierra mientras saltan las protecciones estarías metiendo 20kV al neutro de los abonados. Así que ambas tierras deben de estar lo suficientemente aisladas y separadas. Pero el neutro está conectado a tierra en el transformador, aunque sea "otra tierra" es tierra, y si la línea de suministro es larga, es común que el neutro esté conectado a tierra de nuevo a lo largo de la línea.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2013)

miren muchachos, agarren papel y lapiz y ponganse a pensar:

NO HAY NADA QUE HAGA TODO .

y miren que yo ya lo pense:
si elegis una configuracion yo te dire que es buena si ocurre tal accidente, pero es mala si el accidente es este otro .

si elegis otra configuracion , pues sera amigable si ocurre tal otro accidente pero sera contraproducente si la situacion es otra.

esto de este asunto es UNA PORQUERIA , lo deciden 4 gatos locos y asi es , y luego hay UNA LEGION de electricistas que como les dicen que asi es, pues asi es y basta, para eso son "señoras electricistas" .

por dar un ejemplo, (pucha que no lo recuerdo ya ) , se decidio por reglamentacion no recuerdo que , luego de un accidente en el que murio una persona, y me hace cuestionarme:
1 --- y antes ?? no se les ocurrio ??? las cosas se deducen a medida que muere alguno ?? 
como sabes que esta desicion es mas correcta ?? que hay mas posibilidades de que muera uno con tal falla que con tal otra ?? 
2 ---y si mañana mueren 5 por la desicion que surgio de 1 ---

en fin, para mi es un tema , muy torpe, se busca deslindar responsabilidades, se busca que cualquier ser "no pensante" trabaje en el rubro y se busca la solucion al problema que se les presento ayer frente a sus narices, perono piensan en el que se les presentara mañana.
y eso por que soy gentil y no soy mas mal pensado, por que si que han hecho dinero con los "cursos " y certificados y necesidad de tener que matricularse, registrarse y pagar religiosamente para ser asi socios de un sistema que solo busca platita, la dulce platita. .

creo que era el tema de el corte de el neutro, de las termicas (PIAS) tetrapolares .
yo NO hablo de centros de transformacion , ni de media tension, hablo de lo que conozco que es baja tension .

y les cuento otra para que vean como son las desiciones que se toman , pero esta si es clasica ya :
Argentina, compañias EDESUR Y EDENOR (como siempre hablo solo de lo que yo conozco bien ) , clientes finales, o sea alimentacion 220v o 3 * 380 v.
*les exigen un interruptor diferencial general de 30 mA luego de el medidor "de cabecera" .*
*si sos un comercio que luego tiene 50 circuitos , no importa.*
*luego de el medidor va un disyuntor tetrapolar (si tenes trifasica) de 30 mA *
*si sos un edificio y tenes un tablero de partes comunes con 3 ascensores , bombas de agual , toda la iluminacion comun , etc >>> luego de el medidor va un ID . podra ser de 100 amper de capacidad pero de 30 mA de sensibilidad.*

*el motivo es simple:*
*las compañias no quieren lios, asi que 30 mA es lo requerido para seguridad de las personas y ellos no quieren calentarse en controlar ningun tablero grande, ni complejo.*
*asi que un iD y listo .*

*¿ cual es el problema ?? *
*que un ID de cabcera para tantas cosas va a saltar como rana en una sarten, sera imposible mantenerlo , y cuando empiecen lso problemas TODO quedara sin luz.*
*lo correcto, lo inevitable sera sacar, eliminar ese ID y colocar varios, muchos, uno cada 3 o 4 circuitos , trifasicos donde la carga sea trifasica y mono donde sea de 220v.*

*pero claro, eso que se tendra que hacer inevitablemente , sera "alterar lo dispuesto y aprobado por la compañia" .*

*o sea que asi la compañia se lava las manos.*

*Cierra perfecto, y fue una desicion tomada solo para lavarse las manos.*
*¿ que les parece algo asi ?? *

*lo de el corte tetrapolar da para otro dia.*


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2013)

Si, yo tuve agrias discusiones por haber puesto diferenciales de mas de 30mA. Eran instalaciones con varios miles de metros de cable enterrado y recién estrenadas con todo perfecto ya saltaba el de 30.
La resistencia de tierra era de menos de 1 Ohm y las secciones de los cables de protección sobredimensionadas pero eso no parecía ser suficiente.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Si, yo tuve agrias discusiones por haber ...........


 
y sabes que es lo mas sano y sabio ??? 

no calentarse, leer las reglamentaciones y hacer feliz lo que corresponde y si pasa algo :
poncio pilatos.

y TU SABER, pues lo guardas, PERO GUARDADO, para cuando hay una falla que "las señoras" no saben resolver, ahi vas vos, y las resolves y calladito .
yo ya aprendi a ser asi: 
solo  y listo .


----------



## Electronec (Jun 15, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Siguen siendo tierra ambos aunque no la misma tierra.
> Es lógico que sean diferentes; si por un accidente una de las líneas de alta toca las protecciones metálicas, si fuese solo una tierra mientras saltan las protecciones estarías metiendo 20kV al neutro de los abonados. Así que ambas tierras deben de estar lo suficientemente aisladas y separadas. Pero el neutro está conectado a tierra en el transformador, aunque sea "otra tierra" es tierra, y si la línea de suministro es larga, es común que el neutro esté conectado a tierra de nuevo a lo largo de la línea.



Pues eso decía.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2013)

Tu decías que sl neutro y tierra no están conectados y si que lo están.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2013)

si el neutro NO esta conectado a el retorno de el generador, (es = que una bateria, el negativo ) .

si el de tierra No esta conectado a el xxx de el generador, pues dudo que cumpla su fincion.

ya sea a travez de 1 ohm de la tierra o de 0,00005 ohms de un bulon .

asi que eso es conceptual y dudo que de a discusiones, no ??


----------



## Electronec (Jun 21, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Tu decías que sl neutro y tierra no están conectados y si que lo están.



Que no lo están....!!!!!! 

Según lo expone el compañero Melghost; en algunos puntos de la instalación exterior, sí están unidos. 
Da a entender que no es la tierra mineral la que las une si no alguna conexión por cobre o etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 21, 2013)

fisicamente es igual, un pedazo de cobre tendra tal resisitencia 
una jabalina en la tierra , segun la superficie de contacto (jabalina profunda, malla o lo que sea ) tendra tambien su rsistencia , baja.

ambos son retornos al  mismo punto (el generador) .


----------



## Electronec (Jun 22, 2013)

Una vez participé en el montaje de un centro de transformación y creamos dos lazos equipontenciales, uno para tierras de errajes del CT y otro para el neutro del trafo. Cada lazo constaba de cable desnudo cosiendo una serie de picas/jabalinas, peeeeeroooooo cada lazo debía de estar separado uno del otro porque si no fuese así, se comunicarán. Digamos que todas las partes metálicas del CT serian neutro y no tierra...por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2013)

Electronec dijo:


> Que no lo están....!!!!!!
> 
> Según lo expone el compañero Melghost; en algunos puntos de la instalación exterior, sí están unidos.
> Da a entender que no es la tierra mineral la que las une si no alguna conexión por cobre o etc.
> ...



Que siiiiii que siiii que siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Si es la tierra del planeta tierra, o el ground del terreno, o el suelo o como gustes llamarlo. Cada X metros hay un electrodo, pica, jabalina, placa, cable desnudo o "pedraso de gierro" conectado al suelo y el neutro conectado a este electrodo.




Electronec dijo:


> Una vez participé en el montaje de un centro de transformación y creamos dos lazos equipontenciales, uno para tierras de errajes del CT y otro para el neutro del trafo. Cada lazo constaba de cable desnudo cosiendo una serie de picas/jabalinas, peeeeeroooooo cada lazo debía de estar separado uno del otro porque si no fuese así, se comunicarán. Digamos que todas las partes metálicas del CT serian neutro y no tierra...por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.




Claro, el planeta tierra no es una bola de metal con bornes de conexión. Por lo tanto la referencia de tierra es un poco difusa en el sentido de que hagamos lo que hagamos tiene cierta resistencia interna.
Si fuese una bola metálica con bornes de tierra en el CT se podría conectar todo a uno de estos bornes, como no lo es, se hacen dos tomas de tierra separadas. Eso produce la paradoja de las dos tierras que son una, es como el misterio de la santísima trinidad (mas o menos)
Ambos electrodos están conectados a tierra, a al mismo planeta tierra o al mismo terreno (ground) como dicen los anglos.Pero paradógicamente están desconectadas entre si, están a suficiente distancia como para que una subida de tensión en una de ellas no afecte a la otra, pero ambas son tierra.
Si se montase en un solo electrodo y una de las fases de AT cae sobre una masa metálica en el CT forzosamente esa "tierra" se pone a "fase" y por lo tanto todos los abonados tendrían un neutro en AT por lo tanto la referencia del neutro está a suficiente distancia de la de protección para que una no afecte a la otra, o la afecte muy poco. A los electrones les vendría mejor ir por la autopista del cable de neutro que hacia tierra a través de un electrodo en contacto con el terreno, o al menos una gran parte irían por él.

Por otra parte si el neutro es muy largo acaba teniendo el efecto de subida de neutro y va adquiriendo tensión, para evitarlo se conecta a tierra de tanto en tanto para que no suba mucho y esta nueva tierra sigue siendo la misma tierra del planeta tierra pero a la vez diferente de las anteriores porque se encuentra a bastante distancia.

Saludos y perdón por el ladrillo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2013)

!Hola a todos !, El neutro es utilizado para se obtenir la teñsion de 127 Voltios AC a partir de una fase disponible. La teñsion entre fases es de 220 Voltios AC. La toma de tierra es utilizada unicamiente para seguranza del usuario (personas) en no ocorrer  lo peligro de un choke electrico en caso de falha de aislamiento entre una de las fases y la carcaça del equipo ( un eletrodomestico qualquer).
Se puede obtenir los 127 Voltios AC a partir de uma toma de tierra y una fase pero eso no es lo correcto premeramiente porque no se logra sacar mucha potencia ( corriente) devido a alta inpedancia de la toma de tierra y la toma de tierra es para seguridad del usuario (personas ) y no para se obtenir los 127 Voltios AC, se queres obtenir los 127 Voltios AC use el hilo neutro porque ese es lo retorno correcto de baja inpendancia ( alta corriente disponible)  .
Abraço a todos .
Att.
Daniel  Lopes.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 22, 2013)

@ Scooter; 

Estamos hablando de lo mismo pero no nos entendemos.

El concepto de tierra/ground planetario está claro, pero lo que intento decir según lo que interpreté por el compañero  Melghos, es que; la toma de tierra de mi casa no es la misma que la del CT que me suministra la energía, ni la tuya en Alicante, será la misma que la de mi vecino, ¿no?

PD: Arregla la i del teclado, parece que se te ha quedado pillada.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 22, 2013)

Bueno, entonces es un problema semántico, lo prefiero. Efectivamente cada abonado tiene su propia tierra independiente. Bueno, casi casi, cada edificio tiene su tierra independiente ya que la compañía no suministra tierra. El neutro tendrá varias "tierras de refresco" que son independientes y a su vez independientes del abonado aunque todas ellas están conectadas al "planeta tierra"

Ihiri miri li ticli i i vir qui li pisi, ni si qui sirí. ;-)


----------

